# Fashion Photography Opportunity



## Ballistics (Apr 17, 2012)

I* might *have the opportunity to be a candid photographer for a fashion photography company and I definitely need to upgrade my lenses. 
I was thinking of going with the 70-200mm 2.8 VR II to start, but I want to get some input from you guys. 

I let them know that I am a first year student, and the email that I got seems to be aimed towards those who are looking for experience like myself.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 17, 2012)

What do you mean by candid photographer? Like pegging people on the street that look fashionable? Or like taking candid style portraits of models? This would make a difference. A picture example would be even better. Im wondering what this would involve. Sounds like it could be interesting. What is the company?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 17, 2012)

A Nikkor 70-200 VR lens, either first or second generation, is a SUPER-handy lens to own on a crop body camera...just super-useful...it's very,very hard to go wrong with that lens when shooting outdoors. The focusing is fast, the VR is superb, and the handling is good, and the image quality and the bokeh are both first-rate.


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 17, 2012)

Make sure the focal length fits the job. If you're going to be indoors and working in smaller areas or you're not going to be able to put the distance beween yourself and your subject, the 70-200 might be too long for you.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 17, 2012)

Diskojoe - I don't really know myself, but I assume it may mean both.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 17, 2012)

I loved my 70-200 when I had my crop body.  But I was fortunate the studio I was in most of the time back then (studio lighting advanced class) had a lot of room to back up.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 17, 2012)

Village Idiot said:


> Make sure the focal length fits the job. If you're going to be indoors and working in smaller areas or you're not going to be able to put the distance beween yourself and your subject, the 70-200 might be too long for you.


I believe its outside, or indoor runway shows


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have the 70-200 VR2 and it is a great lens.  Although, I mostly use it for outdoor because of the focal length.  I use my 24-70 f2.8 majority of the time.  Either one is great, sharpness is exceptional then again I have only older Nikon lenses to compare with.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 17, 2012)

Vtec44 said:


> I have the 70-200 VR2 and it is a great lens.  Although, I mostly use it for outdoor because of the focal length.  I use my 24-70 f2.8 majority of the time.  Either one is great, sharpness is exceptional then again I have only older Nikon lenses to compare with.



I guess that's the big debate that I am having. Should I go 24-70 or 70-200 first? If this works out, obviously I will wind up buying the other lens and a new body. But what to go with first.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 19, 2012)

Vtec44 said:


> I have the 70-200 VR2 and it is a great lens.  Although, I mostly use it for outdoor because of the focal length.  I use my 24-70 f2.8 majority of the time.  Either one is great, sharpness is exceptional then again I have only older Nikon lenses to compare with.



How would you compare the sharpness to a 50mm 1.8?


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 25, 2012)

I was just informed that there will be a studio involved. 70-200mm too close? Should I go with a prime?


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 25, 2012)

Ballistics said:
			
		

> I guess that's the big debate that I am having. Should I go 24-70 or 70-200 first? If this works out, obviously I will wind up buying the other lens and a new body. But what to go with first.



I would go with the 24-70 first. In the studio 200 will probably be pretty useless because of how long it is, but 24 is wide enough to allow shots of the entire scene, and 70 is long enough to allow close ups of models and details.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 25, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



24mm for studio *portraits*???????   And 70-105mm is desirable for portraits no matter what sensor you're hitting, no need to be at 200 if its tight =)


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 25, 2012)

I do have the 50mm 1.8D along with a Sigma 24mm 1.8... Don't know if that changes anyones opinion.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 25, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> Diskojoe - I don't really know myself, but I assume it may mean both.



Say what? Dont agree to an assignment if dont know the specifics of what is expected of you. Do they have a website or anything? This statement worries me just a bit.


----------



## ghache (Apr 25, 2012)

24-70 hands down.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 25, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the 70-200 VR2 and it is a great lens.  Although, I mostly use it for outdoor because of the focal length.  I use my 24-70 f2.8 majority of the time.  Either one is great, sharpness is exceptional then again I have only older Nikon lenses to compare with.
> ...



I only have the 50mm f1.8D to compare with so here's my take.  The 50mm f1.8D is sharp if you close it up a bit, like f2.2 or above.  Colors and contrast are bad at wide open.  The 24-70 f2.8 is sharp with good colors even at wide open.  Sharpness is on par with each other. For all around work, you can't beat the versatility of a 24-70 range.  For low light and affordability, you can't beat the 50mm f1.8.  AF speed then the 24-70 is blazing fast and accurate where the 50 takes its time.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 25, 2012)

Vtec44 said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > Vtec44 said:
> ...



I have the 50mm 1.8D and I agree with all points.


----------

